
Unjammable diamond magnetometers will make navigation easier - bookofjoe
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2020/07/18/magnetometers-based-on-diamonds-will-make-navigation-easier
======
bookofjoe
>Atomic Scale Magnetic Sensing and Imaging Based on Diamond NV Centers

[https://www.intechopen.com/online-first/atomic-scale-
magneti...](https://www.intechopen.com/online-first/atomic-scale-magnetic-
sensing-and-imaging-based-on-diamond-nv-centers)

------
bookofjoe
>Tech That’s Cool as [Dark] Ice

[https://www.lockheedmartin.com/en-
us/news/features/2019-feat...](https://www.lockheedmartin.com/en-
us/news/features/2019-features/tech-thats-cool-as-dark-ice.html)

------
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/5zdJw](https://archive.vn/5zdJw)

